# engine swap questions



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

since ive been on here ive been learin quite a few things besides what i already know about swaps available for my 89 240sx the most i know about are the sr20det and the ca18det but i have heard that the sr20det wont pass smog where i live and i dont know about the ca18det if it will or wont, but wat i really want to know is if ne of the swaps available for my car will pass smog in ca and what they are, if u can help , then thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

None of the available swaps will pass smog inspections in CA. In order for an engine to be legal in CA it has to meet the following criteria.

1. Must be EPA Approved
2. Must be O.E. in CA Destination Vehicle
3. Must be same or higher year than your car

This assuming that you 240sx is a CA destination vehicle to begin with, but that really doesn't matter unless you are going to swap in an RB series engine. Basically a SR20DET will not be legal in CA (or any other state for that matter).


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

thank goodness I live in LA. I used to live san diego, ca and I hated smog I had a 510 but now I have a 180sx


----------

